# Jibbing.



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

So I want to be good in the park but havent amounted the skill or technique to do so. I'm not new to snowboarding i've been doing it for awhile I can carve and ride pow just fine also I can do bs 180's fs 180's bs/fs 3. But when it comes to doing rails or boxes I just cant seem to get it. Could I get a little advice/ tips?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

from the sticky up top. YouTube - Introduction to Boxes What is happening when you attemp a jib.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

john doe said:


> from the sticky up top. YouTube - Introduction to Boxes What is happening when you attemp a jib.


So you know how when you go down the "feature" your suppose to follow parallel too it. Can't seem too master that, or when im on a box I attempt 180's on the box and can't seem to keep my body square, like I will always lean forward and fall forward. Thanks for the video.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

Im just going to give you a quick answer because I remember over coming this obstacle when I was younger. The trick to jibs and spins is speed, this should be common sense. You need to be comfortable with speed while maintaining a sense of balance in the air to be able to jib and spin properly. As repulsive as it may sound the faster you are moving, the "easier" jibs and spins become.

just my .2 cents.


----------

